# Fan Made TOWER OF TERROR Ride!



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

In the Fall of 2005, my brother and I (avid fans of the Disney Twilight Zone Tower of Terror attraction) decided to re-create this ride in our garage!

The attraction has an actual, operating (and dropping) elevator that we built our selves.

I designed and edited the ride soundtrack, sets, and special effects.

Check it out and leave your comments in the forum below!

VIDEOS:
















Enjoy and Happy Haunting!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

that's great! very well set up


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow!! Thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Was the elevator lifted on the pullies by motors or muscle?

Nice job on the library vid and nice job with the ride! I wish I could have experienced it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely pretty cool and an awesome low-tech solution as well. The original is still one of my favorite rides at Disney.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That is insane. Awesome job. Those kids seemed to love it.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The elevator was lifted by muscle...very low budget.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just updated the links. I had to remove some audio/video to prevent copyright issues.


----------

